# I just want to see her reaction about that



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

I was thinking to myself, we as husbands sometimes need to feel secure in marriage about our wives, of course. This doesn't mean i am insecure, but even though security has life is tough somehow. What do you think i pretend i want to divorce to my wife? Just to see her reaction? Ok, you can imagine this is stupid but if she reacts starts crying, begging me not to do this i'll know EXACTLY she'd never want to divorce me in any circunstances. But if she reacts ok with it, then i need to worry about. The only problem is: Will i hurting her feelings? I guess so! If she gets mad and angry with me?


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe the dumbest fvcking thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Btw, if you feel you need to do this instead of opening up an honest dialog with your wife then you _are_ insecure.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I read your other post. You're envious of your wife? Now you want to emotionally terrorize her to make you feel secure. Guess what? You've got a problem for sure and it's not your wife. 

DON'T DO IT!!!

Go ask a professional therapist for help. Tell them what you've been thinking of doing.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Call HER parents and inform them of your idea. If they agree it is a good idea then you have your answer.


----------



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't do it unless you are seriously considering it. It will continue to screw her mentally that you even suggested it for the rest of your marriage if you do.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

lfortender said:


> I was thinking to myself, we as husbands sometimes need to feel secure in marriage about our wives, of course. This doesn't mean i am insecure, but even though security has life is tough somehow. *What do you think* i pretend i want to divorce to my wife? Just to see her reaction?


I think you need to see a shrink.


----------

